# EMS Proof Phone Cases



## MMiz (Feb 28, 2016)

I've broken many a cell phone.

I've cracked my phone's screen for the third time in less than a year.

What case should I be using for my iPhone?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2016)

I use the otterbox defender. I have not had any issues with broken phones.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 28, 2016)

I put a word in for the highest level of the Ballistic case. Price is about the same but the quality is much better, IMO.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 28, 2016)

I generally have had good luck without cases on my phones (except that one time I dropped it causing the glass, digitizer and screen to die). Since you have an iPhone, your options are many. I have a Nexus 6, options are few... Just remember that you first must:


----------



## cprted (Feb 28, 2016)

I had an Otterbox Defender but managed to break the clip ... case looked a little beaten after 3 years but did a good job protecting the phone. I'd get another one.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the Otterbox Defender as well, but for my Galaxy S5. Love it.


----------



## planetmike (Feb 29, 2016)

I wouldn’t buy another Otterbox Defender for my iPhone. The mute button on the side stopped working at about 13 months. Out of warranty, so I can either leave my phone muted all the time, or at its lowest volume settings for times I need to be quiet. I will say my iPhone hasn’t suffered any damage in two years, so the case does do a great job at protecting the phone itself.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 29, 2016)

planetmike said:


> I wouldn’t buy another Otterbox Defender for my iPhone. The mute button on the side stopped working at about 13 months. Out of warranty, so I can either leave my phone muted all the time, or at its lowest volume settings for times I need to be quiet. I will say my iPhone hasn’t suffered any damage in two years, so the case does do a great job at protecting the phone itself.


Otterbox has a lifetime warranty. Hell they just replaced my whole case for all of 4 dollars to cover shipping


----------



## Tigger (Feb 29, 2016)

I have an Otterbox Preserver which has held up for a yea pretty decently. And it's waterproof, so the next time I drop a phone in the station toilet while trying to clean it, things will be better.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I picked up an Otteerbox Defender and will hope for the best.


----------



## planetmike (Mar 1, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Otterbox has a lifetime warranty. Hell they just replaced my whole case for all of 4 dollars to cover shipping



I talked to a nice Otterbox person just now. Nope, they no longer make the Otterbox Preserver, so not covered. And the Preserver only had a one year warranty. Yes, the case has done a good job at protecting my phone, but not being able to mute the sounds is really annoying.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2016)

I've heard of iPhone screens cracking all the time. Friends complain about cracking them over and over again. My suggestion to them is to get a Galaxy. I've dropped mine many times and never cracked it.  I have Ghost Armor on the screen and just a little wallet case.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 2, 2016)

planetmike said:


> I talked to a nice Otterbox person just now. Nope, they no longer make the Otterbox Preserver, so not covered. And the Preserver only had a one year warranty. Yes, the case has done a good job at protecting my phone, but not being able to mute the sounds is really annoying.


I am also annoyed that I can't warranty this anymore. I cracked mine the other day and I doubt it's waterproof anymore.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the lifeproof case. 1 year warranty and it's durable as hell. I've had them on all my iPhones. It's survived a fire season, hunting, mountain biking, countless drops, ran it over in a fire engine, oh and it's survived the ambulance so far.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Mar 3, 2016)

I've used Lifeproof cases for a while and they're good and tough. Also, if you're on the Promotive Fire/Rescue team, you can get 25% off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2016)

Govx.com also has good discounts for them


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 6, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've heard of iPhone screens cracking all the time. Friends complain about cracking them over and over again. My suggestion to them is to get a Galaxy. I've dropped mine many times and never cracked it.  I have Ghost Armor on the screen and just a little wallet case.


Hey now... I've only broken my iPhone 5 screen three times!


----------

